# Quick Fatigue



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I used to ride bikes so frequently, ever since I was a kid up to about 2 years. I could literally ride all day and had built thick muscular legs. It's been 2 years since I've ridden for any period longer than 10 minutes, or done any exercises for that matter. 
I've noticed that I get very fatigued after riding for such a small period of time. I almost collapsed after riding a couple times around the block when I received my new bike, and for the next hour or so my legs feel like I'm walking in a pool of molasses.  I don't understand, I'm definitely not overweight. In fact, I barely meet the recommended medical weight for my age, height etc.


I've read that eating pizza might help. As well as beer/malta?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ride increasingly longer periods of time. Your endurance will return rather quickly.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel the same way and not overweight. Like you I barely meet the weight requirement for my age/height. Possibly the issue?

I've started to increase my riding from just the weekends to every other day and varying the distances. I also started to warm up for 5 - 10 minutes before beginning the trail. 

For the first time, I drank/ingested a Hammer Gel before riding and definitely felt a boost of energy.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I AM overweight (220lbs 5'9) and these guys are right. It will come back. I could barely ride a few trail miles. It comes with time. You can't run a marathon without proper training. Just keep riding and ride longer and longer each time. Also, consistency is HUUUGE. everytime I take a break I feel awful the first ride or two coming back. Ride every chance you get and you will fall in love! Eventually you will buy lights and then ii will never have an excuse to not ride.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like you've just got to build your endurance back up. In theory, the less excess weight you have and the longer your history for exercise was, the quicker your endurance should come back. Start small and work your way up gradually.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Those guys are right... Somewhat. Your endurance will increase the more you get out riding. Question. Did you exercise any other type during those 2 years? If not, you might want to get a check up with your doc to make sure everything is working and pumping correctly. If you did exercise, then something may be wrong. Unless you are seriously out of shape (doesn't sound like it based on your weight) this maybe a medical issue. 

Take short breaks often on your rides, this will help increase your heart health and endurance (vo2). 

Hope this helps


----------



## OutdoorRoss (Apr 6, 2012)

Your endurance will come back over time. Just take baby steps and increase your ride time ever so much to the point of almost being exhausted. It is just like weight lifting... take incremental steps and build up your weights slightly every few weeks and eventually you will be lifting heavier weights.


----------

